# norton antivirus corporate edition..scan stopped by user



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have Norton Antivirus corporate edition. (prog version 7.60.926 scan engine 4.1.0.15) When I try to scan , it says "scanning boot sector" for just a second.. (its trying) then it says "action stopped by user". It just started doing this ... no problems until now. This came on the computer when I got it. Any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

You seem to be experiencing what these users are:

http://www.symantec.com/connect/forums/scan-stopped-user

http://www.symantec.com/connect/for...porate-edition-2002-scan-stopped-user-message


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would get rid of this Norton Corporate version. Reading some of the posts in the links provided by Amateur, your version appears to be very old and is no longer supported by Symantec, so there probably will be no effort on their part to fix the problem. There are very good free version now available for you to select from. I suspect the version you currently have does not have a spam and malware detection engine which is critical in this day and age. I personally use Norton Internet Security 2010 and have used Norton products for going on 15 years with no problems. However, that is a personal choice.


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for your reply 1ginman1 ... I understand deleting Norton Corporate is a rather complicated process...I have tried it in the past with no sucess. The online instructions from Norton are gobbledegook. Does anyone know how to do this? Its not just a matter of going to control panel and deleting program. Thanks to all


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

If you're going to remove Norton and install another antivirus application, you need to download the installer of your antivirus choice first. Then download Norton Removal tool -the instructions are below. Next, disconnect from the internet. Run the Norton Removal Tool. Reboot. Run the installer for the new antivirus application. Connect to the internet and update your new antivirus.

Norton Removal


Here are some recommendations for antivirus:

If you are looking for paid virus protection I would recommend Avira, which also has a free version, Kaspersky and Eset(NOD32)

Avira's AntiVir
Kaspersky
Eset's Nod32


Should you want to try some free AntiVirus, below are some good choices listed in the order of my preference, but you can check them out and make your own selection. 
_Just make sure not to install more than one antivirus program because they will conflict with each other and cause many problems including system hangs and crashes. _:



*Avira PersonalEdition Classic*
*Microsoft Security Essentials*
*avast!*
*AVG*
*Panda Cloud Free AntiVirus*


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Amateur.. just one question .. you say to download the installer of your new antivirus choice first..... before you delete Norton corporate.. but then at the end of your post .. you say make sure not to install more than one antivirus program because they will conflict.. I just want to make sure this is the proper order... thanks.. remember I am not a techie... thank you


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for asking. I'll try to make it a little more clear. Downloading and installing are two different operations. 

Download and save the installer of the new antivirus application and the Norton Removal Tool to a location you can easily find (like desktop) while you are still connected to the internet, but do not install the new antivirus until after you've removed Norton. Disconnect from the internet and double click on Norton Removal tool to remove Norton. Once Norton is removed, restart your computer (still disconnected from the internet) and double click on the installer of the new antivirus to install it. When the installation is complete, you can connect to the internet and update your new antivirus.

When all that is done, you can delete the installer and the Norton Removal Tool from your desktop.

Hope that's better.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

If you go to the Symantec web site and search for the manual removal instructions for the Norton Corporate Antivirus, you can get it. I had to remove Norton's Corporate Ed from a client pc and that is how I did it.


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

hello again ..amateur.. I followed your instructions and downloaded the Norton removal tool and the new antivirus. Here is my new stumbling block. When I try to run the Norton removal tool, a box comes up that says "The following programs were found on this computer. These must be removed through "add remove programs" before Norton removal tool can proceed." ok so I go to control panel ... find norton program.. then click "add/remove" and nothing happens. Thanks to all especially amateur!


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Try reinstalling, and then uninstalling it via Add or Remove Programs in Control Panel. You may have to reboot in between. If you're still having issues uninstalling it, I would recommend that you contact Symantec support. There's a manual removal guide here if you'd like to try :

http://service1.symantec.com/suppor...934d7988e4ebff7c88257348007a2574?OpenDocument


----------



## neophyte1 (Jan 8, 2010)

The first step in the manual removal instructions is "delete the following key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\sHELLEX .... etc... I did a little research on how to get to this and so I went to start... run.. then typed in regedit... then .... I cannot find this hey in the registry..... so once again .. ata a standstill ... thanks to all!!


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

With the problems you are having the only way I know of to remove the Norton Corp Ed from your pc is the manual way. That is how I had to do it on a clients pc. You will need to do a lot of work in the registry. You will need to be VERY comfortable and confident working in the registry. If you are not sure you need to get some qualified help. I am pasting the link to the procedures I used just below. Is this procedure the one you started?
http://service1.symantec.com/suppor...934d7988e4ebff7c88257348007a2574?OpenDocument


----------

